# Madison’s patrol K-9s



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My brother sent me this article about the police dogs in Madison:
Html : Some achievements of Madison?s patrol K-9s


There is also a nice video of a tracking exercise with one of the police dogs (GSD):
Vmix : Training with Ivan


I thought it was funny that it took longer for them to explain what he was doing than it took the dog to find the "suspect". :laugh:


----------

